# Chrome Browser



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I got an annoying issue with Chrome. 
Recently started- when I open chrome it loads the last page or tabs I visited.
I have a set home page that has always loaded- until now.
I have been to the settings page and confirmed the proper button is ticked.(Open a specific page or set of pages.)
Also done a bit of online searching which has been no help.
Oh, forgot to add- if I exit chrome using the X in the upper right window I have this issue. But if I exit by closing the tabs, It will restart on my home page- as it should. 
Any ideas?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

It sounds like you have the settings right to not load the last pages. If you're sure those are correct, I'd uninstall and re-install chrome. That should fix any weird issues.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

hyunelan2 said:


> It sounds like you have the settings right to not load the last pages. If you're sure those are correct, I'd uninstall and re-install chrome. That should fix any weird issues.


Considering that. What will happen to saved passwords, bookmarks and such
Can I install as an update instead of uninstalling?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can just try to install over the top of it, but generally that doesn't always work as well as getting rid of it first.

For all of your saved things - log into chrome before you blow away your installation.
http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=165139

If you log into Chrome, it will save all of your bookmarks/etc. in your account. Then, anytime you log into chrome from anywhere else (another computer, for example) all your stuff will be there. I love Chrome for this. My office, my home desktop, laptop, Nexus 10, and Galaxy S3 are all sync'd with the same bookmarks everywhere. I can bookmark something at my desk, and go back and check it out later at home on one of my other devices.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I'll reinstall when convenient. It's annoying to have multiple tabs open-to me anyways.
As soon as I posted about saving bookmarks, I remembered all the you said. That's why I like Chrome too. Laptop in the family room, desktop in my office.... but not my phone. The wife talked me into apple for that- probably return to Droid sometime.
Maybe you can answer this- how do I get a new tab to open on top? I gave up trying to figure it out. I would assume there's a setting somewhere...


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you like the convenience of chrome, you can install it for Apple products. www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/mobile/ios.html

To open a new tab, just click the little partial tab to the right of the currently open tabs. It's that what you're talking about?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

hyunelan2 said:


> If you like the convenience of chrome, you can install it for Apple products. www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/mobile/ios.html
> 
> To open a new tab, just click the little partial tab to the right of the currently open tabs. It's that what you're talking about?


Thanks for the link
My tab annoyance- If I right click on a link to open in a new tab, it doesn't open on top
I use the partial tab to access my apps 
BTW thanks for your time :thumbsup:


----------



## joseph101 (Mar 13, 2014)

My google chrome giving me tough time... After some time it stop working..


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

Seriously Guys, I "had" Chrome, but removed it when I found out it "started up" when I turned on my computer, (Windows 7 machine). Now I ask you, why would a software package "start up" if you don't need it?

The memory used by it made me very suspicious with the Task Manager.
I thought Google was spying on me so I removed it.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

LOL, if your worried about being spied on, you better shut that pc and smart phone off and walk away......


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Go to settings and look at the search engines. If you see anything with the word conduit in it, that is your problem. You have the conduit malware and associated 'search protect' garbage. 

Delete and application named conduit and search your registry for any reference to conduit and delete that.


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> LOL, if your worried about being spied on, you better shut that pc and smart phone off and walk away......


LOL so true... But why give Google more info than they need, let them work harder for it! LOL :yes:


----------



## Gerry_D (Jul 5, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> Go to settings and look at the search engines. If you see anything with the word conduit in it, that is your problem. You have the conduit malware and associated 'search protect' garbage.
> 
> Delete and application named conduit and search your registry for any reference to conduit and delete that.


Thanks, I'll check that and make a note of it.
I use "Super AntiSpyware", CCleaner, "SpyBot Search and Destroy" and Malwarebytes every two weeks or so.
Yes I have been hit a few times, but found it. I don't do banking online, I use Paypal for most purchases. Yep, sometimes I'm overly cautious.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Gerry_D said:


> ...I don't do banking online, I use Paypal for most purchases. Yep, sometimes I'm overly cautious.


I never really understood this. Whether you do banking online or not, your bank does banking online. Stuff's out there regardless, if you don't want to use it fine, but someone else still can.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I personally 'only' use paypal when that is the only payment option available. 

I relative terms of vulnerability, paypal is high on the list mainly because it's such a big target. 

When doing online banking, using a banks/credit card company site is more secure. Most hackers want to spend their time on big fish. That way when they score, they score big time. 

I never set up automatic payments. I go in and do the payment manually. 

I never use my debit card for purchases. NEVER. 

When you look at my bank statement, all you see is deposits and electronic transfers (bill payment). Maybe once a week there is an ATM withdrawal for cash. 

We pay for everything by cc. We write only 1-2 checks a month...one is the house payment and that is only because the POS GreenTree charges $12 'convenience' fee for electronic payment :&)& bast;$:$$$:. Don't ask me how I really feel about GreenTree. 

As for software. I've used all of them. Norton is not allowed anywhere near any of my computers. My laptop has McAfee only because it's a work computer. MSE is free and does a real good job. ASC is also good for general clean up. 

The best protection is using MS Outlook and not downloading any programs. Also...be careful what you click on on a web page. If you ever get a pop up asking you to scan, don't do it. Do Alt+F4. If that does not kill it, just turn off the power. (Unless you know how to kill an individual process via task manager). 

Be wary of free downloads. Those have the greatest chance of malware. They try to sneak it in as enhancements. This is how most people end up with conduit. You will also see suggestions for toolbars...like Yahoo and Ask. Any time I see something with those two names, delete.


----------

